# Just a reminder for yall.



## frydaddy40 (Jun 7, 2011)

It is time to apply for Gator tags for this season.
   Good lock to everyone. If you need help or advise on 
   what zones are good or help with applying please pm
   me or call.     
                          Don't forget now.     frydaddy40


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Some of what Ga. has to offer.*


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 8, 2011)

*They all are not Huge.*

But the smiles are.  









   Man i love my job.


----------



## frog1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Frydaddy, Man it'll be here fore you know it. can't wait.  We may  be hunting on foot this year if it don't start raining. Fished down at the camphouse in may, ran up on dirt twice. Got to know where you're going down there.  Super nice cabin!!!!!!!   Maybe you need to guide some wild goat hunts, seen good ram several times up in a fallen tree at night.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Dang Goats*



frog said:


> Frydaddy, Man it'll be here fore you know it. can't wait.  We may  be hunting on foot this year if it don't start raining. Fished down at the camphouse in may, ran up on dirt twice. Got to know where you're going down there.  Super nice cabin!!!!!!!   Maybe you need to guide some wild goat hunts, seen good ram several times up in a fallen tree at night.



    Someone put them out, the first one tasted good.
   I'll get the other one soon.  
   Your right, we may be walking and gator hunting this 
  year.  And yes you do have to now where your going 
    in my neck of the river.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Apply for your gator tag*

Apply   Apply  Apply    July 31 is deadline.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Frydaddy if it gets to busy I will send some people your way last year I ran back and forth across the state. I will just stick with zone 1,2,3,4 this year. Burned up alot of fuel last year but filled 11 tags should've done more but seemed everybody wanted to go on same night. Send me your contact info so I will have it. Thanks


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Thanks*



REDNECK1 said:


> Frydaddy if it gets to busy I will send some people your way last year I ran back and forth across the state. I will just stick with zone 1,2,3,4 this year. Burned up alot of fuel last year but filled 11 tags should've done more but seemed everybody wanted to go on same night. Send me your contact info so I will have it. Thanks



   Thanks man, filled 15 out 16 tags ( guy didn't want to let 
  me snag it so he could hit it ).  Burned up alot myself, going 
 to be more aggressive this year.
     I'll send it in a pm.  Thanks again


----------



## wbwright (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't wait to actually score a tag...but this is my first year throwin my hat in the ring so I gots lots to learn!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Gator tags*



wbwright said:


> Can't wait to actually score a tag...but this is my first year throwin my hat in the ring so I gots lots to learn!



  Sent you a pm.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I have 1 priority point and from past experience think I may need one more to pull a tag... Good Luck to all those that get to go this year. 

Frydaddy if you need a hand I have a lifetime license so I can assist if you find yourself short a hand on a weekend.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Thanks Steve*



Hunter-Steve said:


> Well I have 1 priority point and from past experience think I may need one more to pull a tag... Good Luck to all those that get to go this year.
> 
> Frydaddy if you need a hand I have a lifetime license so I can assist if you find yourself short a hand on a weekend.



    Thanks man i will keep you in mind.  Good luck in the draw.
           frydaddy


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Getting closer.*

   It's getting closer. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jul 30, 2011)

Christmas used to be  my favorite time of the year! Look out gators here we come!


----------



## farm7729 (Jul 30, 2011)

What zone you running in frydaddy?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Zones*



farm7729 said:


> What zone you running in frydaddy?



   Sent you a pm.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 31, 2011)

*The count down to tag or point.*

Well here we go it's time, your going to get tagged or a 
   point for trying. lol    

        Drum roll please   



    Let me know if you need a guide zones 4,5,6,7,8.  
         By pm please.    frydaddy


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 1, 2011)

The results of the draw were released on the 5th of August last year. So we should know this week.  Good luck!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Getting closer.*



frydaddy40 said:


> Well here we go it's time, your going to get tagged or a
> point for trying. lol
> 
> Drum roll please
> ...



                 Getting Closer......


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 2, 2011)

Well... I almost hope I do not get a tag now... I have to move to Texas by the end of the month. :-(

But since I have a lifetime license I'll be back for sure!!!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 3, 2011)

The list is out!!!


----------

